# Cat eye contacts??



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I asked my optometrist about them last year and they were a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Nookie (Sep 13, 2004)

*The most reasonable...*

One of the more resonable sites is VAMPFANGS. They sell them by the pair, unlike most retailers who sell them individually. Make sure you check how many you get for the price.

Check these two sites:

costalcontacts.com
FX Contact Lenses

They feel a little wierd for the first 10m minutes, then you forget you have them in.. I wear them every year (different ones). 

I get mine downtown here in L.A. for about $25.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

a few Halloween stores are starting to carry FX lenses if you don't need a prescription.
some brands to look into are wild eyes and crazy eyes,
(VampFangs carries one of those brands i believe...)

one thing to think about with cat lenses and other lenses that have a specific design is that only some contact companies have weighted lenses, but you may have to ask about it when ordering them.
this means that that lens is heavier on one edge to keep it from spinning and rotating every time you blink.
they may cost a bit more but they are worth it if you want a consistent appearance.

and yeah they do feel a bit awkward and might create a colored edge on you vision but after 5-10 mins you stop noticing it


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I got mine from here. I say the price is pretty good too.
Night Creature Halloween Contacts


----------



## savache27 (Sep 15, 2008)

I noticed that some of the sites have a preset diameter and base curve that they sell for the effects contacts. Will they pretty much fit anyone? Or do you need an eye exam before ordering?


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I suggest you get on the Vampfangs mailing list because I got a pair of Zombie lens for $20 plus shipping. Be weary of the places that quote price per lens as opposed to the pair.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

savache27 said:


> I noticed that some of the sites have a preset diameter and base curve that they sell for the effects contacts. Will they pretty much fit anyone? Or do you need an eye exam before ordering?


You have to get a perscription no matter what. DO NOT get them from a place that dose not requrie a perscription! It's illegal and there is something fishy about any company that dies that. They are all usually a standard size. Some places you can get your perscribtion but you will have to pay a little more rather than just getting a 0.00


----------



## savache27 (Sep 15, 2008)

GDfreak, thanks for the info. I guess I don't quite understand needing a prescription if you just want them for theatrical purposes. Will they hurt your eyes if you don't go get an exam before hand?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

savache27 said:


> GDfreak, thanks for the info. I guess I don't quite understand needing a prescription if you just want them for theatrical purposes. Will they hurt your eyes if you don't go get an exam before hand?


It's a new thing the FDA started about a year or two ago I think. I agree it's a little silly but I guess I can see the saftey factor. You don't want to get bad contacts that are going to damage your eyes or anything like that. I got my exam done at Wall-Mart! lol. The Exam, my perscription, and a pair of one month contacts cost me about $40. Which isn't bad at all.Than i orderd my contacts online and faxed in the perscription. Contacts don't really hurt. If you have never worn them before it's strange for a while but I got used to them at the end of the day. You can't even tell you have them in. Idk how it is with theatrical contacts though. Hopefull my come in tommorow so I can try em out. BUt I herad they are pretty much the same as normal contacts.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

they shouldn't hurt your eyes before or after and exam,
contact lenses are made of a type of silicone and they stay soft as long as they are in your eyes or lens cleaner. 

but as GD you should go to an optometrist and talk to them about getting FX lenses. they will find out what size lens you need for the shape of your eye. they can order the lenses for you too.
some places even have the lenses on hand for you to try on, that way if you do need a special size they can get it for you.

the optometrist will tell you this too: 
but don't wear the lenses if they persistently bother your eyes (stinging, can't open eye, etc.)
do not sleep with fx lenses in, it can seriously screw up your vision
Do not share your lenses cause that is just asking for an infection....
and AWLAYS use lens cleaner you wash and store your lenses... for the sake of your eye sight don't ever lick them.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

The first time I got some I saw an optometrist at Walmart. The lenses I got were standard, so I don't understand why I had to have an exam. They had some guy in the glasses section tell me how to put contacts in. They just wanted to make sure my eyes were in good shape and that I was $40 lighter or how ever much it was. I have since bought mine online and escaped the exam. Wild Eyes are the most popular, but there are lots of other brands out there as well as sites.
Halloween Contacts
www.fxeyes.com - Check Out Hollywood's Source For Special Effect Contact Lenses and Your Online Store for Custom Handpainted and Premade FX, Crazy Eyes, Wild Eyes, and Halloween Lenses.
VisionDirect.com
Halloween, Special Effect, FX, Theatrical & Novelty Contact Lenses (Crazy Lenses & Wild Eyes)


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I ordered two pair, one for my party and one for TOTers, back in August. They are still on backorder. I received an email promising me them in two weeks. I hope they show up.

Make sure they have them in stock before you order.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Another source, under "lenses"

w/thefrighteners


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

I just ordered 3 sets from vampfangs, they state to get an eye exam , which I do every jan, but I didn't go just for this, all thier "standard lenses are the same measurements, it would have cost 80-100 bucks each for me and my wife for the exams.
we figure we know a few people with contacts and will get them to walk us through putting them in.
she got a pair of standard teal ones , blue a pair of blue glow lenses.
I got a pair of orange ones called froggys to go with the werewolf set up .

will let you know how they work out next week.


----------

